# Medicated FET question - staying on Synarel



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello ladies.
Although I've posted my question in the nurses forum, everyone on here seems so knowledgeable that I thought I'd canvas your opinion too.
I wonder if anyone can help?

I was due to have a natural FET this week but it was abandoned the day before ET as my progesterone levels had dropped. I was perscribed Synarel straight away to start a medicated cycle. I've been told that the Synarel is to down-reg. When I get AF, I then need to go for a scan and blood test on day 5-6. If everything has switched off I will be started on another drug to build up the lining of the uterus. After another 4-ish days I will start going for scans/blood tests until at the right stage for ET.

I was due to go to a friend's wedding in the States on day 7 of next cycle (5 days away). This would mean I wouldn't be back in time to start the scans/blood tests after a few days on progynova. 

My question is: as the Synarel turns your natural cycle off, would it be possible to stay on it an extra 4 days before starting the Progynova? This way I would delay the start of building up my uterine lining and the need for scans/bloods. It would mean my cycle would be longer - but as my natural cycle has switched off, would this matter?

Anyone heard of this before or know anything that would help?

Many thanks,

Lynn


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Although I'm not qualified I have to say your suggestion sounds perfectly logical! It's not like you are waiting for follies - this will all be done on meds.
I would definately run it past your clinic though.
Good luck!


----------

